# Ichigo! :3



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas guys... 

So a few weeks ago i had lost 4 of my old guys over a few months. I really wanted a betta i wouldnt have to treat with meds or any of that because i was running out of time with my already sicky girls.

I kinda felt like i was no good with saving bettas...just wasnt winning any battles as of late.

So i go into a shop that is well known for thier Hm's and DT's and oohhh they had some pretty ones! I had my brother with me since we had been looking for some gundam models. he also likes pets 

He pointed out this scraggaly small...skinny white blochy betta and asked if i could get him.

Yes i am ashamed of this.. but i wanted somthing perfect... like the perfect orange HM i had been staring at.
but no... after a few minutes and a look into this lil DT's eyes we knew we had to bring him home. Noone woulda bought him. Noone liked him either because of his half eaten tail.

So... Ricky named him Ichigo...

After a day.... just one day, this white skinny betta surprised me very much with just how damn cute he is.. His colour is wonderful, his fins are growing back and he eats like a horse.... :3 I am very happy i had my brother there to see somthing that i was trying to ignore.

Hope you like him as much as i do... <3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's even more brilliant today... Hee! <3

Pictures soon


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

ichigo actually looks quite well, his fins are fairly radiant. i wouldnt even noticed that it was 'half eatten' if u didnt meantion. good buy =)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty 

Oh man.. in his cup he looked like crud. Red streaks lined the bites. Just a bit...

Compaired to the other betta there he looked quite cruddy. As soon as i got him home and some food into him he's done a compleat turn around ^^

The bites are pretty much grown in now. :3


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

He is looking great!  Good thing you have a soft spot for the weak and nurse them back to full health.

One day soon I hope you can get the females healthy and try to breed this guy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the girls are actually a lot better! 

only CT thou... not sure how good of a turn out i would get. I am curious as always thou lol


----------

